# "Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!" MTB-Marathon des PSV Bonn 2008



## Onkel M (10. Juli 2007)

Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.
Abteilung Radsport
www.csmerten.de​

Hallo,

betrifft: 
*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!" 
1. MTB-Marathon des PSV Bonn als "Gelände-Orientierungsfahrt" 
*

Der *PSV Bonn* möchte ein neues Projekt zur Diskussion stellen, das sich gerade in Planung für 2008 befindet. Wir möchten gerne möglichst viele Meinungen und (Verbesserungs-)Vorschläge dazu haben, um sie in unsere Tour einfliessen zu lassen.


Wir planen für den *August 2008 *folgendes: 

*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte"
*
Ein MTB-Marathon o h n e (!) Streckenausschilderung von der Bonner Hardtberghalle zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm auf der Hohen Acht und zurück.



Unterwegs müssen 5 Kontrollstellen angefahren werden und zwar:

Start: Hardtberghalle Bonn, 06:00 - 08:00 Uhr

K1 Dernau / Ahr        = Kontrolle muss bis 09:30 erreicht sein
K2 Steinerberghaus   = Kontrolle muss  bis 11:00 erreicht sein
K3 Hohe Acht           = Kontrolle muss  bis 13:00 erreicht sein
K4 Plittersdorf          = Kontrolle muss  bis 15:00 erreicht sein
K5 Todenfeld            = Kontrolle muss  bis 16:30 erreicht sein

Ziel: Hardtberghalle Bonn, Zielschluss: 18 Uhr



_Wie soll nun die Orientierung erfolgen?
_

1. Wir geben eine "Ideal"-Strecke vor und veröffentlichen sie vorab als Karte auf unserer Homepage www.csmerten.de sowie 
2. als *GPS*-Strecke zum Herunterladen,
3. wir geben jedem Fahrer beim Start diese "Ideal"-Strecke als *Karte* mit,
4. wir bieten einige *geführte* und leistungsmäßig unterschiedliche *Gruppen* vom Start an für die, die weder nach GPS oder Karte oder eigener Ortskenntnis fahren können oder wollen,
5. im Prinzip kann aber jeder fahren wie er will, Hauptsache, er kommt bei allen fünf Kontrollstellen an,
6. die Schwierigkeitsstufe kann man selbst bestimmen = zum Steinerberghaus geht's nicht nur über den Schrock, sondern auch über Asphalt,
7. wir dachten auch an lose Gruppen oder Teams, die sich zu dieser Tour verabreden und sich gemeinsam selbst ihren Weg zur Hohen Acht suchen.

Trotzdem: Ordnung muss sein. Und deshalb soll diese _Geländeorientierungsfahrt_ in Zusammenarbeit mit dem *Bund Deutscher Radfahrer *durchgeführt werden und im *Breitensportkalender 2008* unter "CTF" aufgeführt werden. Die Strecken dürften ungefähr etwas über 110 km liegen. Für BDR-Wertungskartenfahrer soll es deshalb auch 5 Marathon-Punkte geben.

Das Startgeld soll bei 5 Euro liegen; die Verpflegung wird sich dafür hauptsächlich auf Getränke und Riegel beschränken müssen. Besonderen Wert wollen wir auf die Pannenhilfe an allen 5 Kontrollstellen legen. 

Im Ziel soll es dann irgendeine kleine Ehrung geben (Tasse, Pin oder sonstwas Überflüssiges.) Zeit wird _natürlich_ nicht genommen  

Soweit unsere Pläne.

Wie ist eure Meinung?
Wir sind für jede Stellungnahme dankbar, denn sie hilft uns, Fehler im Vorfeld zu vermeiden. 
Und für euch planen und arbeiten wir schließlich ...


Dank + Gruß aus Bonn,
Onkel M


----------



## mahaju (24. Januar 2008)

hört sich nicht schlecht an, wo kann man sich anmelden?
MfG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wann soll das genau stattfinden? ist zwar schon älter der Beitrag, habe ihn aber erst jetzt mitbekommen. Im August liegt schon das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring an.

Andre


----------



## /Quickwalk (26. Januar 2008)

Super Idee, so eine Sache mit Orientierung, da muss man nich nur fahren, sondern auch denken können(angenommen man benutzt die Karte als Orientierungshilfe).
Wär aber definitiv für eine Zeitnahme!
Das würde zwar vorraussetzen, dass irgendein Weg gefunden wird, zu kontrollieren ob auch alle biken (und nich zugfahren oder auto) aber dafür wäre die Motivation bei den Teilnehmern viel größer - und evtl auch das Starterfeld.


----------



## Onkel M (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
danke für euer Interesse.

@ Mahaju: anmelden braucht man sich nicht. Das wird eine ganz normale CTF aus dem Breitensport-Kalender des BDR. Dort ist der Termin bereits eingetragen und genehmigt. Komm nach Bonn und fahr einfach los ...


@ r19andre: unser Termin überschneidet sich nicht mit dem 24-Stunden-Rennen, sondern ist am 17. August 2008

@/Quickwalk: Zeitnahme ist leider nicht. Jedenfalls nicht offiziell, denn CTFs sind Breitensportveranstaltungen und kein Rennen. Für ein Rennen gäbe es auch keine Genehmigung. Zu Recht. 
Was jeder selbst daraus macht, bleibt ihm überlassen.
(Wir fahren doch bei normalen RTFs so lange, bis der andere aus den Pantinen kippt. Oder?)

Und was ist mit den Betrügern und Abkürzern? 

Die gibt es immer. 

Man kann nämlich alle 5 Kontrollpunkte mit dem Auto anfahren - klar, denn irgendwie müssen wir ja auch zu diesen Kontroll-Punkten mit dem Auto kommen.

Das es aber NIX zu gewinnen gibt - was soll's?

Im übrigen:
der Haupt-Thread ist hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3875128#post3875128

und hier die aktuellen Infos:

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb-marathon_2008.html

Noch einmal herzlichen Dank für euer Interesse an dieser schrägen Veranstaltung! 

Auf Wiedersehen in Bonn!

Euer Onkel M


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2009)

Wird es die Veranstaltung 2009 wieder geben?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## 2Rad2 (29. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wird es die Veranstaltung 2009 wieder geben?
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc




Leider nein! Wir müssen unsere CTF 2009 wegen organisatorischer Probleme (hohe Kosten, hoher Aufwand) diesmal absagen. Vielleicht 2010 wieder ...


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2009)

Schade Aber gut zu wissen, dann kann ich für den Termin planen.

Viel Spaß in dieser Saison noch,
Marc


----------

